

Amazon SNS Introduces SMS Text Message Notifications - dholowiski
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2011/11/02/amazon-sns-introduces-sms-text-message-notifications/

======
teljamou
It is only in the US, 5% of the mobile world market. With the Nexmo Amazon SNS
lib you can reach the rest of the world without much change of your code. Also
to receive! of course with a direct to carrier model that reduce cost and
improve deliverability. Here is more info to get started:
[http://nexmo.zendesk.com/entries/20636661-get-
international-...](http://nexmo.zendesk.com/entries/20636661-get-
international-sms-reach-with-amazon-sns-now)

------
devinfoley
I wonder how long it will be before they allow you to receive SMS as well, and
forward to an API, like Twilio does.

